# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  صحيفة المنبر اخبار واعمدة الاربعاء 25 سبتمبر

## محمد النادر

*صحيفة المنبر اخبار واعمدة الاربعاء 25 سبتمبر

السلام عليكم وعوداً دون انقطاع بأذن الله

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المريخ يستضيف نمور شندي مساء اليوم بملعبه

لاسترداد الصدارة
يستضيف المريخ مساء اليوم بملعبه نمور شندي في ختام مباريات الاسبوع السادس من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز لدورته الثانية و كان المريخ قد اكمل اعداده لمواجهة اليوم بحصة رئيسية خاضها الفريق على ملعبه بمشاركة جميع اللاعبين عدا حسن كمال و الحضري طبق فيها مدرب الفريق طريقة مواجه اليوم بجانب توزيعه للمهام على اللاعبين للخروج بنتيجة ايجابية تخدم مصالح الفريق و تسهم في انفراد الفريق بروليت المسابقة يدخل المريخ مباراة اليوم بدافع استرداد الصدارة التي فقدها بالامس عقب فوز الهلال على الاهلي بهدفين دون مقابل ويجدر ذكره ان المريخ خسر آخر مباراة له مع نمور شندي بهدف نادر ويدخل من اجل الثار واسترداد الصدارة
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*سقوط مفاجي للخرطوم الوطني بهدف من مريخ الفاشر 

الاكسبريس يعمق جراح الامل
خسر الخرطوم الوطني بهدف في المباراة التي جمعته مع مريخ الفاشر ليتوقف عند النقطة الــــ(36) في المركز الثالث وفي ديربي عطبرة عمق الاكسبريس جراح الامل بالفوز عليه بهدفين بهدف وفي ملعب الهلال فاز النسور علي النيل بهدف و تعادل الرومان وهلال كادوقلي بهدف لكل
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*كروجر :وضعنا يحتم علينا الفوز في جميع المباريات

نخطط لنقاط الاهلي 
قال كروجر مدرب المريخ إن هدفه في مباراة اليوم أمام الأهلي شندي هو النقاط الثلاثة ، وأضاف " لا أريد الفوز فقط بل اسعي إليه بشكل جدي وباجتهاد كبير لان وضعية المنافسة حالياً تحتم عليه تحقيق الفوز في جميع المباريات وهذا يحتاج الي عمل كبير لتحقيقه." من اجل اسعاد انصار النادي واسترداد الصدارة لان المنافسة اصبحت شرسة و ان جميع المواجهات المقبلة ستكون قوية وعلينا التركيز واحترام الخصم ان اردنا التتويج 
 وشدد على ان الاهلي فريق محترم ويضم نجوم مميزين في صفوفه ولن يكن بالصيد السهل وربما وجدنا منافسة شرسة وقوية رغم اننا نلعب على ارضنا و قال مدرب المريخ انه حصل على معلومات اضافية عن منافسه ستعينه اليوم
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*غضب على شركة سوداني بسبب جائزة نجومية كاريكا

اللاعب حاصل على بطاقة صفراء
 وجهت انتقادات عنيفة واحتجاجات على لجنة سوداني الفنية لاختيارها للاعب الهلال كاريكا نجما لمباراة فريقه امام الاهلي بسبب حصوله على بطاقة صفراء خاصة ان لائحة سوداني ترفض منح أي لاعب حاصل على بطاقة صفراء جائزة نجومية المباريات
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الهلال يكسب فرسان الخرطوم بهدفين ويسترد صدارة الممتاز!!

 في مواجهة مثيرة 
استرد الهلال صدارة الدوري الممتاز بعد فوزه علي الاهلي الخرطوم بهدفين دو رد حملا توقيع كاريكا و خليفة ليرتفع بنقاطه لـــ(40) نقطة في المركز الاول متفوقا على المريخ الذي سيواجه نموري شندي على ملعبه غدا 
 انطلقت مواجهة الهلال و فرسان الخرطوم بتوليفة هلالية ضمت المعز محجوب , اتير توماس , سيف مساوي , بوي , خليفة , عمر بخيت , نزار حامد , مهند الطاهر , بشة , تراوري , كاريكا 
 مواجهة مفتوحة
 من بداية المباراة كان واضحا مسعى المدربين للظفر بنقاط المباراة لعبا بطريقة مفتوحة خاصة مدرب الهلال صلاح ادم 
 جماهير الهلال تطالب بركلة جزاء 
 طالبت جماهير باحتساب ركلة بعد سقوط اللاعب تراوري داخل منقطة جزاء الاهلي و لكن الحكم لم يستجب لصيحات الجماهير .
 زغبير ينقذ هدف من كاريكا
 انقذ حارس الاهلي زغبير مرمي فريقه من تصويبة اللاعب كاريكا داخل منقطة جزاء الاهلي وهو في وضع انفراد بالمرمي .
 المعز ينقذ هدف عن مرمي فريقه 
 انقذ الحارس المعز محجوب هدفا عن مرمي فريقه من اللاعب هنو الذي كان في وضعية انفراد كامل بالمرمي و ابعد كرته الي خارج الملعب وسط ذهول الجماهير التي تابعت المباراة .
 اتير توماس يقدم مستوى مميز
 قدم مدافع الهلال اتير توماس مستوى مميز في شوط اللعب الاول وحرم نجوم الاهلي من الوصول لشباك فريقه 
 كاريكا يتقدم للهلال 
 تقدم اللاعب كاريكا للهلال في الدقيقة 25 من الشوط الاول من كرة مرتدة من اسفل القائم الايسر للحارس زغبير تعامل معها كاريكا براسية محكمة لداخل الشباك هدف في مرمي زغبير .
 هدفان ضائعان للاهلي 
 اضاع الاهلي في دقيقتين هدفين محققين عبر ديكيتي و هنو الاول من كرة جهزها له هنو لعبها على الطائر علت العارضة بقليل و الفرصة الثانية من ركلة زاوية عالجها هنو براسية علت العارضة وسط غياب للتغطية من دفاع و حارس الهلال 
 المعز في الموعد
 من جديد انقذ المعز محجوب فريقه من هدف حينما ابعد تصويبة اللاعب دياكيتي الخادعة داخلى منطقة الجزاء و التي توقعها كثيرون هدف باعتبار ان لاعب الاهلي في مواجهة حارس الهلال .
 تحركات كاريكا ارهقت دفاع الفرسان 
 احدثت التحركات المزعجة للاعب كاريكا صداع في دفاع الاهلي و حرمته من التقدم ومساندة هجوم الفريق .
 مهند لم يكن في يومه
 نجم الهلال مهند الطاهر في يومه في مباراة فريقه مع الاهلي حيث لم تتاح له فرص تهديف و تعرض اللاعب لمراقبة لصيقة من قبل نجوم الاهلي ووجد اللاعب فرصة وحيدة الا ان الحكم احتسب ضده حالة تسلل .
 هبوط مستوى الفريقين 
 في الجزء الاخير من الشوط الاول هبط مستوى لاعبي الفريقين بسبب الجهد الكبير الذي بذله اللاعبين في الفترة الاولي من المواجهة خاصة الهلال و كان واضحا من نجوم وسط الفريق حيث عاد الازرق لمواقعه الدفعية تدريجيا بعد هدف اللاعب كاريكا في الدقيقة 25 من اجل حماية مرمي فريقهم من لدغات الاهلي بعد تحركات الاهلي المزعجة من هنو و دياكيتي على قلتها لينتهي الشوط الاول بهدف للهلال 
 الشوط الثاني 
 منذ بدايته حاول الهلال اضافة هدف ثان عبر اللاعب تراوري الا ان كرته قطعها دفاع الاهلي و كادت ان تشكل خطورة على مرمي المعز محجوب .
 بطاقة صفراء لكاريكا 
 منح الحكم مهاجم الهلال كاريكا بطاقة صفراء لارتكابه مخالفة مع حارس الاهلي زغبير .
 هدف ضائع للهلال 
 اضاع مدثر كاريكا هدفا للهلال من كرة هيئها له اللاعب مهند الطاهر ليطلق صاروخ قوي صده الحارس زغبير بعد تسلم على دفعتين .
 و بالمقابل رد الاهلي عبر اللاعب هنو الذي قاد هجمة من وسط الملعب وتخطي بها اثنين من نجوم الهلال الا ان المعز ابعد الخطر عن مرماه .
 ومن هجمة مرتدة لتراوري من كرة خليفة المرسلة من الجهة اليمني ابعد دفاع الاهلي كرة العاجي لركلة زاوية لم يستفد منها هجوم الهلال .
 فيلكس لم يكن في يومه
 لم يقدم مهاجم الاهلي فيلكس المتوقع منه حيث تعرض لرقابة لصيقة من قبل نجوم الهلال ليفشل في هز شباك الهلال 75 دقيقة.
 خليفة يضيف الثاني 
 اضاف اللاعب خليفة الهدف الثاني للهلال في الدقيقة 25 من الشوط الثاني من كرة جهزها له كاريكا وتخطي بها اللاعب خليفة اكثر من مدافع ليجد نفسه في مواجهة حارس الاهلي زغبير ليطلق صاروخ قوي داخل شباك الاهلي كهدف ثاني للهلال .
 تراوري اضاع هدفا للهلال 
 اضاع اللاعب تراوري هدفا للهلال و هو في مواجهة حارس الاهلي زغبير و الي ابعد كرته لخارج الملعب ركلة زاوية لم يستفد منها الهلال .
 بامبا بديلا للعاجي 
 اجرى مدرب صلاح ادم تعديلا قضى بخروج تراوري و دخول اللاعب باسيلي بامبا و كانت جماهير الهلال قد احتجت على خروج تراوري .
 الاهلي يعود للسيطرة 
 في الدقائق الاخيرة من الشوط الثاني عاد الاهلي للسيطرة على منطقة الوسط ويقود سلسلة من الهجمات الخطيرة على مرمي المعز محجوب الذي قدم واحدة من اجمل مبارياته مع الهلال و استطاع ان يبعد اكثر من كرة خطيرة عن مرمي فريقه في شوط اللعب الثاني .
 زغبير يحرم سينالي من هدف 
 حرم الحارس ايهاب زغبير محترف الهلال سينالي بامبا من فرصة هدف من تصويبة قوية تسلمها حارس الاهلي وسط ذهول الجماهير التي تابعت المباراة من داخل استاد الخرطوم .
 كريكا نجما للمباراة 
 حصل لاعب الهلال كاريكا نجومية مباراة فريقه مع الاهلي بعد المستوى المميز الذي قدمه اللاعب بجانب احرازه لهدف السبق للهلال و شكل خطورة كبيرة على مرمي الاهلي .
 دخول محمد احمد 
 في الدقيقة 43 اجرى مدرب الهلال تعديلا قضي بخروج بشة و دخول اللاعب محمد احمد بديلا عنه لتنشيط وسط الملعب و احكام السيطرة عليه تمام لينجح في انهاء المباراة لصلح فريقه بهدفين دون رد ليرتفع بنقاطه لـــــ(40) في المركز الاول
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الموردة يستضيف الاهلي مدني

ضمن جولات الاسبوع السادس يستضيف الموردة المتأزم في المركز الـــــــ11 ب15 نقطة مساء اليوم الأهلي برصيد 13 نقطة بملعب الهلال في مباراة يتوقع ان تاتي قوية و مثير من الطرفين نظرا لموقفهما المتحرج في بطول الممتاز
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الحضري ينزع الجبس غدا ويصل للخرطوم بالجمعة 

يقابل حارس المريخ عصام الحضري يوم غد الخميس الطبيب لنزع الجبس علي ان يعود يوم بعد غد الجمعة الى الخرطوم لمواصلة نشاطه فريق الكرة المريخ حتى نهاية الموسم , وسيرتدي الحضري قناعا على طريقة بيتر تشيك حارس شيلسي , وكان الحضري قد خضع لعملية جراحية فى القاهرة يوم الخميس الماضي بعد اصابته فى مباراة المريخ والامل عطبرة
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*كاستن: اكرم سيعوض غياب الحضري ومشاركته بعد توقف امر عادي

 اكد المدرب الالماني كاستن جاهزية الحارس اكرم الهادي لمباراة الفريق اليوم امام الاهلي شندي وقال بانه قادر على تعويض غياب الحارس عصام الحضري لان لديه امكانيات كبيره .
 وقال بان مشاركة اكرم بعد غياب لـــ( 13) مباراة امر عادي جدا فى ملاعب كرة القدم فاذا ما اصيب الحارس الاول فان الحارس الثاني يكون جاهز وقد حدث هذه الامر معي فى فريق هنوفا الالماني وحدث مع العديد من حراس المرمي فى العام فمعظم الاندية تعتمد على حارس واحد فقط ويكون الحارس الثاني جاهز للمشاركة فى حالة غياب الحارس الاول لاي سبب .
 وقلل كاستن من الالتهاب الذى يعاني منه اكرم مشيرا الى ان المهم هو اللياقة فقط و اكرم لياقته عالية وقد خاض العديد من التدريبات بعد ايام من الغياب وهو جاهز للمباراة وان الالتهاب الذى يعاني منه لن يؤثر على عطائه داخل الملعب .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الصحافيون يؤبنون فقيدهم عبد المجيد عبد الرازق ويعددون مناقبه ومآثره 

تحت شعار صدي الذكري بالنادى العائلي
 اعلن دكتور عمر خالد بتبني اسرة الراحل عبد المجيد عبد الرازق علاجيا مدي الحياة كما اعلن نادي التنس الارضي قيام بطولة تحمل اسم الراحل تخليدا لذكراه وجاء ذلك من خلال التابين الذي اقيم بمبادرة من فريق الصحفيين الرياضيين تحت شعار (صدي الذكري) بالنادي العائلي بحضور عدد كبير من الرياضيين واسرة الراحل وتحدث جميعهم عن الفقد الجلل وعددوا محاسن الراحل.
 إبتدر الحديث مولانا محمد حسن الرضي بعد ان الغي محاضرة دينية للحضور اليوم نحن في حضرة روح الراحل عبد المجيد الذي ترك لنا امانه وهي ليست فلذات اكباده بل امانته التي تركها خلفه هي (القلم) الذي كان يعرف قيمته ولايخاف في قول الحق لومة لائم كان الراحل كاتبا قوميا يكتب بعيدا عن المهاترات والنقد الهدام حتي اصبح رمزا للصحفي الحقيقي وعدد الرضي محاسن الفقيد وختم حديثه بالدعاء للراحل.
 وقال المهندس احمد ابوالقاسم سكرتير الاولمبية السودانية وسكرتير اتحاد التنس ان الراحل قامة وقيمة حقيقية في المجتمع الرياضي مثل حي للصدق يعلم ان الصحافه رسالة وكان يؤديها علي اكمل وجه لذلك قررنا نحن في نادي التنس اقامة بطولة باسمه تخليدا لذكراه لاول مرة تقام بطولة لراحل خارج اسوار النادي ولكنه كان واحدا منا بكتاباته ونقده البناء وعن اسرة الراحل تحدث عثمان موسي وقال فقدنا جلل ولكن وقفتكم خير عزاء لنا ترك راحل ارث عظيم خاطب كل الرياضيين عبر زاويته (حروف كروية) وكان يري ماتفعله الرياضه لاتستطيع السياسه فعله كان يسعي بكتاباته لان يكون السودان حاضرا بالمحافل الرياضية من خلال كتاباته للمنتخب القومي خاطب المشجع وحث علي التشجيع الحضاري وقال دكتور صديق ابراهيم سكرتير العاب القوي السابق الراحل كان يجبرك علي احترامه بكتاباته الهادفه الصادقة وكان يكتب من اجل الرياضة والسودان شارك معانا في الكثير المشاركات الخارجية وكان حضورا في اولمبياد سدني واثينا وبكين ولندن فهو صاحب تجربه متفردة لم يهتم بكرة القدم فقط بل كان مهتما ايضا بالمناشط الرياضية فبدا مشواره الصحفي منذ الابتدائي حيث قام بتحرير صحيفة مدرسية وكان محللا رياضيا للمباريات بالدورات المدرسية رغم الاعاقه فكان متميزا منذ بداية حياته وهو اول صحفي يجري حوارا مع رئيس الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم اطلق عليه الاتحاد العربي للصحفيين عملاق الصحافة السودانية.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*فئات عادية لمباراة المريخ و الاهلي شندي 

حددت اللجنة المفوضة من مجلس المريخ فئات مباراة الفريق امام الاهلي شندي بملعبه النادي(10) جنية للمساطب الشعبية (20) جنية لطابق شاخور (30) جنية الجانبية سطي و (40) جنية المقصوره الجانبية , (60) جنية المقصورة الرئيسية هذا وقد تم اغلاق الجزء الشمالي من طابق شاخور والجانبية الوسطي من الناحية الشمالية بسبب عدم جاهزيتها بعد التخريب الذي طالها مؤخرا
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*النسور يدحرج النيل للمركز الأخير.. وتعادل الاتحاد وهلال كادوقلي

دحرج النسور الأمدرماني ضيفه النيل الحصاحيصا إلى المركز الأخير في روليت مسابقة الدوري الممتاز بفوزه عليه مساء اليوم بهدف احرزه الغاني اسو ضمن مواجهات الجولة 19 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز.. وكانت المباراة شهدت طرد مدافع النيل معتصم المناقل بالبطاقة الحمراء.. بالنتيجة رفع النسور رصيده الى 14 نقطة متخلياً عن المركز الأخير للنيل الحصاحيصا الذي تجمد رصيده في 11 نقطة.. وفي مباراة ثانية تعادل اتحاد مدني وضيفه هلال كادوقلي بهدف لكل على ملعب الجزيرة.. احرز للاتحاد مصعب عجب ولهلال كادوقلي حمزة آدم.. بالنتيجة رفع الاتحاد رصيده الى 21 نقطة وهلال كادوقلي الى 28 نقطة.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*كروجر : الفوز هدفنا في لقاء اليوم أمام الآرسنال


أكد الألماني كروجر المدير الفني للمريخ أن الفوز سيكون هدفهم في مواجهة اليوم أمام أهلي شندي في الجولة التاسعة عشرة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز وقال كروجر إن فريقه لا يريد الفوز فقط بل سيسعى بكل جدية واجتهاد من أجل تحقيق  وأبان كروجر أن الفوز على النمور يحتاج إلى جهد مضاعف من اللاعبين وأفاد أن وضعية الدوري الحالية وترتيب فريقه لا يسمحان بالتفريط في المواجهة.. يذكر أن المريخ يحتل المركز الثاني في روليت المسابقة برصيد 39 نقطة بعد احتلال الهلال للمركز الأول مؤقتاً بفوزه على أهلي الخرطوم بهدفين ورفع رصيده إلى 40 نقطة ويحتاج الأحمر للفوز على النمور من أجل استرداد الصدارة.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*امير كمال : مباراة الآرسنال صعبة وتحتاج لمجهود مضاعف من اللاعبين


اعتبر أمير كمال نجم وسط المريخ أن مباراة الفرقة الحمراء غداً أمام اهلي شندي تُعتبر صعبة للغاية وتحتاج لمجهود مضاعف من اللاعبين من أجل تحقيق الفوز وأبان كمال أن الأهلي فريق جيد ويستحق كل الاحترام من المريخ.. وأفاد لاعب وسط المريخ أن أي مباراة في الدوري الممتاز تُعتبر بطولة في حد ذاتها نسبة لتقارب المستوى بين الأندية وأصبحت كل الفرق تعمل للانتصار والتقدم في المسابقة.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*كروجر يخفي تشكيلة المريخ أمام الأهلي


أخفى الألماني كروجر تشكيلته التي سيدفع بها في مباراة الغد أمام اهلي شندي في الجولة 19 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز واختتم الأحمر تحضيراته مساء اليوم على ملعبه وأجرى المدرب الألماني كروجر تقسيمة لم تظهر فيها التشكيلة الأساسية وكان المران اشتمل على تدريبات اللياقة والتكتيك ومن ثم تقسيمة من وسط الملعب.. وخضع الحراس الثلاثة اكرم الهادي ومحمد ابراهيم وعبد الرحمن حارس الشباب إلى تدريبات خاصة أشرف عليها مدرب الحراس الألماني كاستن وعقب المران انتظم اللاعبون في معسكر مغلق تأهباً لمواجهة الغد أمام الأهلي التي يخوضها الأحمر بفرصة الفوز فقط حتى يسترد الصدارة التي ذهبت للهلال مساء اليوم بعد فوزه على الأهلي بثنائية نظيفة.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مازيمبي يعير موتيابا إلى بونا موايا 


أعار مازيمبي الكنغولي موتيابا لاعب المريخ السابق إلى نادي بونا موايا اليوغندي وذكر الموقع الرسمي للغربان أن النادي اتخذ قراراً بإعارة مايك إلى ناديه السابق بعد أن فشل في التأقلم على الأجواء وأشار إلى أنه شارك مع الفريق لمدة 142 دقيقة فقط.. يذكر أن نادي بونا موايا تم تغيير اسمه إلى فايبر.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*رئيس أهلي الخرطوم: جادون في التفوق على الأزرق 


ذكر خالد هارون رئيس مجلس إدارة أهلي الخرطوم أن الفرسان جادون في التفوق على الأزرق في مباراة اليوم واعتبر أن المباراة مهمة وأشار إلى أن فريقه في حاجة للفوز وذكر أن الأهلي خسر أمام أهلي شندي وتعادل أمام هلال كادوقلي وعليه التعويض في مقابلة الليلة وقال: رغم صعوبة المهمة لكننا نراهن على اللاعبين ونرى أنهم قادرون على إلحاق الهزيمة بالهلال.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*صباح الخير حبيبنا محمد النادر وحمدلله على السلامة افتقدناك كثير والله
ومشكوووووووووور على الابداعات
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*مدرب المريخ السابق ينتقد الألماني كروجر

اعتبر الكابتن محمد عثمان الكوكي المدير الفني السابق للمريخ أن التغييرات التي يجريها الألماني كروجر في الفرقة الحمراء تأتي في توقيت غير مناسب وقال إلى أن تحويل رمضان عجب للهجوم وباسكال للوسط والطاهر الحاج إلى وظيفة الظهير الأيمن قد يؤثّر على الفرقة الحمراء ويقود إلى نتائج سلبية، وأبان أن تعاقد المريخ مع كاستن المدرب الألماني وتكليفه بالإشراف على تدريب الحراس بالإضافة إلى اللياقة قرار غير مسؤول ولا يشبه نادٍ كبير مثل المريخ ورأى أن المدرب لا يستطيع التوفيق بين الوظيفتين لافتاً إلى أن الجهاز الفني يفترض أن يضم مدرب حراس لا علاقة له بالجانب البدني، فيما يفترض أن يكون هناك مدرب لياقة لا علاقة له بالإشراف على الحراس.. وأبدى محمد الكوكي سعادته بتألق الثنائي الايفواري أوليفيه والغاني غاندي مع الفرقة الحمراء ولفت إلى أن مشاركة الثنائي بصفة أساسية والثناء الذي ينهال عليهما تأكيد على أنه اختار عنصرين جيدين وقال الكوكي إنه يدرس العديد من العروض حالياً من أندية جزائرية وليبية وتونسية ويفاضل بينها
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*هيثم سلمان يتقدم باستقالته من تدريب الأمل عطبرة

تقدم الكابتن هيثم سلمان المدير الفني للأمل عطبرة من منصبه بعد خسارة الفريق امام أهلي عطبرة في ديربي مدينة الحديد والنار أمس وكان المدرب أجرى اتصالاً بادارة الفهود عقب المباراة وأبلغها قراره.. يذكر أن مجلس الادارة كان عقد اجتماعاً حاسماً مساء أمس تحدث من خلاله عن تراجع نتائج الفريق في القسم الثاني حيث لم يحقق الفوز في أي مباراة في القسم الثاني وكان المجلس في طريقه لاتخاذ قرار بإعفاء المدرب غير أن هيثم سلمان اتصل بالمجلس واعتذر عن عدم الاستمرار وقدم استقالته عبر الهاتف ووافق المجلس على استقالته وبدأ البحث عن مدرب جديد وقال أمير خير الله رئيس النادي إن الخسارة طبيعية في كرة القدم ولفت إلى أن مجلس الإدارة يعرف أن نتائج كرة القدم لا تخرج عن احتمالات ثلاثة وقال: لكن النتائج السيئة تكررت مما يعرّض الفريق إلى الدخول في دوامة ويهدده بالهبوط وأضاف: نسعى إلى إعادة الأمل إلى التركيز وتحقيق الانتصارات وأفاد أنهم بدأوا يبحثون عن مدرب جديد يستطيع قيادة الفريق إلى الانتصارات.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*زووم
خليل عثمان.. رحيل الرياحين..!
تأخرت جداً في توطيد علاقتي برئيس الإتحاد المحلي لكرة القدم ببورتسودان، ولكن معرفتي به كإحدى قيادات العمل الرياضي تعود إلى التسعينات، كنت أصادفه كثيراً بالمدينة، في ملتقياتها وملاعبها وفي الإستاد خاصة، ولكن عندما عاد لرئاسة الإتحاد المحلي في الدورة السابقة، وجمعتني به ملفات البطولة الأفريقية للمحليين ونقاشات طويلة في الشأن الرياضي حتى أصبح مرجعاً مهماً أعود إليه كلما وجدت نفسي بحاجة إلى رأي سديد في أمر رياضي مهم، فقد إكتشفت فيه شخصية متفردة في كل شيء، وأولى هذه الميزات أنه كان إنساناً بوجه واحد، لا ينافق ولا يجد نفسه بحاجة إلى استخدام طرق وأساليب مختلفة من أجل الوصول إلى أهدافه في هذه الحياة، يعتمد على معيار واحد لقياس القضايا الرياضية، ورغم أنه هلالي الإنتماء ومتابع جيد لكل التطورات في هذا النادي الكبير، إلا أنه يتميز عن غيره من قيادات وأقطاب الهلال بأن عقله قد اتسع ليحتوي حبه للهلال ولم يحدث العكس في زمن باتت الأندية تحتوي عقول وقلوب الناس فيبدو وكأنهم يتصرفون بالغريزه، وكان الفرق أن خليل عثمان عندما يتحدث عن الرياضة تشعر بأنه يخاطب عقلك مباشرة بمنطق عالي واستناداً على خلفيات وذخيرة من المعرفة.
في السنوات الثلاثة الأخيرة لم ينقطع الإتصال به عندما يكون ببورتسودان، وزاد الإحترام والتقدير المتبادل بيننا عندما اكتشف علاقة قرابة تربطني ببعض أصدقائه هناك، وعندما يكون في طريقه إلى الخرطوم أبادر بالإتصال به لمعرفة برنامجه، لجهة أنني كنت حريصاً على مجالسته ومناقشته في كثير من القضايا الرياضية ومعرفة آراءه فيما يجري، فكان أول من أسر لي بأنهم يجتهدون في تهيئة الدكتور كمال شداد لخوض إنتخابات الإتحاد العام، وذلك قبل سبعة أشهر من فعالياتها، وكانت تدفعه إلى تلك الخطوة كثير من المبررات المنطقية، ولم يكن مقتنعاً بأن تشكيلة هذا الإتحاد ستكون قادرة على تقديم شيء يذكر وأنه بات من الضرورة العمل على التغيير والإحلال بآخرين قادرين على تقديم ماهو أفضل، وأن الدكتور شداد هو الرئيس المثالي للإتحاد في الوقت الراهن على الأٌقل، وأن المقارنة بينه والآخرين تكاد تكون معدومة من كل النواحي خاصة في الشفافيه.
خليل عثمان كان شخصاً واقعياً لدرجة مدهشة، إقتنعت بأنه (موسوعة) في كل المجالات، لذلك كنت أجتهد في إقتناص ساعتين في كل زياراته لأجلس إليه بمكتبه في عمارة (الإمارات) بقلب الخرطوم، وعندما أزور بورتسودان، فهو رجل يستحق الوصف بأنه (مربي).. وفي أوساطنا الرياضية نتفق على أن من يستحقون هذه الكلمة نادرين ولا يتجاوزون أصابع اليد الواحدة في كل نادٍ، ذلك لأن الغالبية العظمى تعتقد أن الشخصية الرياضية المتكاملة يجب أن تكون منفلتة وبذيئة وخلافية للمدى البعيد، وكل ما توفرت هذه الأشياء قيل في الشخص أنه (محنك وحمرتجي).. وخليل عثمان كان شخصاً مختلفاً إبتداءً من طبيعة شخصيته الممنهجة والقويمة، وإذا كانت معظم الأمثلة التي رسخت في أذهاننا كأجيال تفتحت في تسعينيات القرن الماضي تمثل التيار الإسلامي، فهذا الرجل قد ضرب كل تلك الآراء الإنطباعية وكذب ما ارتسم في مخيلاتنا عن الشخص النقي والملتزم وأنه بالضرورة من التيار الإسلامي، فهو رجل يساري رأيته وتأكدت أنه ملتزم بدينه وعباداته وأخلاقه في الإطار الإسلامي أكثر من بعض الشخصيات التي ارتسمت في عقول جيلنا.. لذلك تمددت مساحات الإحترام والتقدير، وكنت قد أعددت تحقيقاً عن إنجازات إتحاده في الدورة الأولى في الجانب الذي يخص المؤسسية، وكيفية إدارة المال، وكيف أدار ملف سيكافا ومجموعة بورتسودان، ويكفي أنه الإتحاد الوحيد الذي حصل على خطاب شكر وتقدير وامتنان من إحدى المنتخبات المشاركة، حيث كان الإتحاد الأنجولي قد حرر خطاباً بتلك المعاني لإتحاد الثغر، ومعروف أن المنتخب الأنجولي كان الأكثر ترتيباً وتنظيماً في الشان ووصل بعدها إلى نهائي البطولة قبل أن يخسر أمام تونس. 
نترحم على الراحل خليل عثمان، فقد رحل كما ترحل الرياحين عندما تتمرد على البيئة النتنه، رحل وترك ذكرى طيبة بيننا على الأقل لندعو له في الظهر وفي وقت السحر: أن يتقبله الله بواسع رحمته ويجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة، وينقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس.. وأن يبدله أهلاً خيراً من أهله، وصحاباً خيراً من صحابه.. وداراً خيراً من داره.. آمين يارب العالمين..!
حواشي
•	لم يهزني مقال قط كما هزني ما خطه يراع أستاذي المحامي هاشم فضل كنه، سكرتير نادي حي العرب الأسبق، ورئيس منظمة بورتسودان مدنتي السابق.. فقد حملت كلمات كالرصاص.. وحقائق تزلزل كيان أكثر المخلوقات ثباتاً..!
•	متعك الله بالصحة والعافية يا أستاذنا.
•	بجانب أنه قلعة النجوم الكبار ببورتسودان.. درج نادي حي العرب على رفد الأوساط الثقافية والرياضية بقدرات بشرية وشخصيات بإمكانيات كبيرة.. في السابق كان الريس إبراهيم عبده.. والآن هاشم كنه والنور طه باشري وهاشم شقانا.
•	تعرض الراحل خليل إلى مؤامرة فيما يخص استقالته وسحبها وموقفه من إنتخابات الإتحاد العام، وفيما يخص مواقفه كلها وهو الذي ما عتاد على أن يفرض آراءه على غيره.. كما أنه لم يكن فظاً مع الآخرين.
•	لا نريد تكرار ما ورد في مقال الأستاذ هاشم كنه، لنتركهم مع ضمائرهم لو أنها ماتزال على قيد الحياة، ولكننا خسرنا كادراً مميزاً في العمل الرياضي، ورجلاً كان مؤهلاً لقيادة ثورة تصحيح تضع الكرة السودانية في مسارها الذي يؤدي إلى التطور.
•	عندما ضاقت المدينة بما رحبت ألقت بخير مافيها وتخلت.
•	قريباً سنشاهد فريقاً من الأبيض في الممتاز..!
•	هذه المدينة كانت تعيش حالة من (التبلد) بسبب قياداتها السياسية، وبعض خلافييها التقليديين وهاهي اليوم تضع أقدامها على سلم العودة إلى أمجادها من جديد..!
•	الدوري الممتاز يساوي لوحده مهرجان ثقافه وسياحه وإقتصاد.. هذه لا تحتاج لنقاش واسألوا أهل شندي وكادقلي وعطبره وكسلا وكوستي..!
•	بعض المدن كانت قد اقتربت من الخروج عن زمرة المدن السودانية فأعاد لها الدوري الممتاز حيويتها ونشاطها التجاري والسكاني.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*مدرب المنتخب المصرى لـ”الحضرى”: “إحنا محترمين” 



أكد ضياء السيد، المدرب العام للمنتخب المصرى أنه يكن كل احترام لعصام الحضرى حارس مرمى المريخالسودانى وجميع اللاعبين، متمنياً من الجميع مساندة المنتخب خلال مباراتى غانا المقرر إقامتهما منتصف أكتوبر ونوفمبر فى المرحلة النهائية للتصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة لمونديال البرازيل 2014.
ووجه السيد كلمة إلى الحضرى قائلاً فيها، “إحنا محترمين”، رداً على الهجوم الذى وجهه حارس المريخ لجهاز المنتخب المصري ووصفهم بأنهم غير محترمين وأن اختياراتهم للاعبين تعتمد على الحب والكره بعد استبعاده من قائمة المنتخب التى تستعد لمواجهة غانا.
تابع المدرب العام فى تصريحات تليفزيونية، أن المنتخب سيبدأ غداً معسكره استعداداً للقاء غانا.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*بهدوء
مباراة بنكهة البيتزا وهوت دوق !
زميلنا الشاب بصحيفة الزعيم ناصر بابكر اختار موضوعا يستحق عليه الاشادة والتقدير بل والمكافأة من رئيس التحرير حيث ربط بمهنية راقية قضية الاصلاحات الاقتصادية – بلغة الحكومة طبعا – وبواقعنا الكروى , تحت عنوان 10 اثار كارثية للاجراءات الاقتصادية ستصيب الكرة السودانية فى مقتل !! 
قضية تفرض علينا ان نستوقف عندها ونشارك الزميل العزيز رؤيته التحليلية حول رفع الدعم ومايترتب على ذلك من اثار سلبية تنعكس على مسار العمل الرياضى ورفع تكلفته الى اكثر مما هى عليه الان وفى ظل شح الامكانيات المادية ومعاناة الاندية فى توفير الحد الادنى الذى يساعدها على تسيير نشاطها المحلى طوال فترة الموسم ,, فاذا كانت اندية الدورى الممتاز ترى بان العائد الذى تحصل عليه من اموال الرعاية وتلفزة المباريات غير مجزى ولايغطى سوى القليل جدا من الفاتورة الباهظة التى تدفعها كل موسم فان هذا ( القليل ) سيتحول الى فتات بعد تطبيق هذه الاجراءات والحزم الاقتصادية التى اقرتها الحكومة خاصة فيما يتعلق بسعر صرف الجنيه امام الدولار او الفار امام الفيل ,, وكما جاء فى التحليل المنطقى والسليم بصحيفة الزعيم فان الدورى الممتاز سيكون طاردا للمحترفين الاجانب الذين سترتفع رواتبهم وفقا لسعر الصرف الجديد الى ارقام قياسية لا اظن ان جميع الاندية تستطيع ان توفرها وهو مايعد معضلة جديدة امام المريخ والهلال اللذان كما نعلم يشكل الاجانب لهما نصف القوة المطلوبة من اجل احداث التوازن المطلوب فى البطولات الافريقية التى تتطلب الخبرة الاجنبية ,, كذلك ينسحب سعر الصرف الجديد على امر التعاقد مع المدربين الاجانب فمثلا يصبح من غير المعقول ان يدفع ناديا مايعادل 200 مليون جنيه فى الشهر كراتب للمدرب فقط على ضوء المعادلة الحسابية الجديدة فى الوقت الذى يتحمل فيه النادى ايضا رواتب بقية اعضاء الجهاز الفنى واللاعبين المحترفين وحوافز اللاعبين المحليين وغيرها من الالتزامات المالية الاخرى . 
لاشك ان هذه القرارات الاقتصادية تمس بشكل مباشر الاندية الرياضية والتى هى جزء لاينفصل عن المجتمع الكبير بكل شرائحه و الذى اضحى يئن تحت وطأة الغلاء الفاحش حيث لانتوقع ان يشجع هذا الواقع المر اصحاب المال والاعمال على الاستمرار فى ادارة الاندية وفى مقدمتهم مجلس اللوردات الذى لانستبعد ان يكون اعضائه قد فكروا بجدية فى الرحيل عن الوسط الرياضى وعزموا على طلاق العمل الادارى عقب عقد الجمعية العمومية فى الاسبوع الثانى من الشهر القادم ,, ليست الاندية وحدها التى ستدفع ثمن هذه القرارات الاقتصادية القاسية بل حتى على المستوى العام فان هذه الاجراءات ستنعكس سلبا على مسيرة المنتخبات الوطنية التى لن تجد حتى الفتات الذى ظلت تحصل عليه من حكومة الانقاذ ! 
اللجنة المنظمة لمباراة المريخ واهلى شندى فى الدورى الممتاز اليوم يبدو انها فطنت لهذه القرارات الاقتصادية وتخوفت من ان تؤثر على حجم الاقبال الجماهيرى اليوم فقامت بتحديد فئات عادية للدخول , ولكن بغض النظر عن قرار اللجنة المنظمة سواء كانت الفئات عادية او غير عادية سيتحول الذهاب الى الاستادات ودخول المباريات فى ظل الوضع الاقتصادى السيىء والغلاء الذى يطحن الغبش واصحاب الدخل المحدود سيتحول الى نوع من ( الترف والرفاهية ) يفوق حد الوصف على من يعتقدون بان الشعب السودانى ظل منذ سنوات يعيش على اكل البيتزا وساندوتشات هوت دوق !! 
عموما الرياضيين على مختلف انتماءاتهم والوانهم هم جزء اصيل من المجتمع الكبير لاينفصلون عنه فى ( الشارع او الساحات ) لانهم يعانون مثل غيرهم من غلاء الاسعار وصعوبة المعيشه الا انهم تحت كل الظروف يحرصون ايضا على ان ينالوا حظهم من ( الرفاهية ) والترويح عن انفسهم بحضور مباراة المريخ واهلى شندى عسى ولعل ان تكون بنكهة البيتزا وهوت دوق !! 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عـناوين الصحف الرياضية .. لـ يـوم الاربعاء 25 سبتمبر 2013 

 صـحـيـفــــة قـــــــوون :

• بثنائية بيضاء الصدارة تعود للديار الزرقاء
•الهلال يصرع الفرسان ويتفرغ للنسور
•كاريكا يفتتح التسجيل براسية ويتوج بالنجوميه
•المريخ ًالآرسنال في لقاء من نار بامدرمان
•كروجر يودي لقاء اليوم بتشكيلة مثالية والنقر يهدد المريخ بطريقة جديدة 
•أندية الممتاز تترقب اليوم قرار اللجنة المنظمة للمسابقات حول الأحداث 
•كاريكا يصل للرقم (8) من الأهداف ويقترب من تراوري 
•مريخ السلاطين يهزم الخرطوم والاكسبريس يعمق جراح الفهود بالتعادل في مدني التماسيح يخسرون 
•كاريكا الفنان يتقدم بالهدف الاول وخليفة يعزز الثاني وكاريكا يرهق دفاع الفرسان

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عـناوين الصحف الرياضية .. لـ يـوم الاربعاء 25 سبتمبر 2013 

 صـحـيـفــــة الـمـشـاهــــــد :

• اجتياز محطة الفرسان بثنائية الهلال يتصدر ينتظر الآرسنال 
•ردود أفعال واسعة لخبر الجريمة الأخلاقية 
•معلقاً علي اجتماع منزل البرير الأرباب لقاء الأقطاب كان جلسة (دكاكينية) لا تعبر عن القاعدة الهلالية 
•(٢٠) من أعضاء الجمعية العمومية لهلال يرفعون دعوي للنائب العام بسبب بلاغ سي العقيدة 
•اليوم اخطر اجتماع للجنة المنظمة للمسابقات للنظر في تعويضات الاستادات
•كروجر وضعية المنافسة لا تحتمل خسارة النقاط
•الهلال يهزم الأهلي وينتظر تعثر المريخ امام الأهلي شندي اليوم
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عـناوين الصحف الرياضية .. لـ يـوم الاربعاء 25 سبتمبر 2013
صـحـيـفــــة عـالــــم الـنـجــــوم :

• الهلال يكسب الفرسان بثنائية 
•كاريكا يواصل الإمتاع يحرز يضيع يخطف النجومية ويطارد تراوري
•معركة ساخنة بمقصورة الهلال قيادة النسور تتحرش بالجاكومي
•السلاطين تعطل الأولاد ..الاكسبريس يواصل حصد النقاط ..والنيل يوالي الهبوط
•الهلال يهزم الأهلي بهدفي كاريكا وخليفة ويتصدر وكاريكا نجم المباراة
•الاتحاد يناقش احداث مباراة القمة اليوم
•المريخ يستضيف الأهلي شندي اليوم بملعبة 
•مهاجم الهلال الخطير مدثر كاريكا سعيد بنجومية المباراة وانتصاراتنا لن تتوقف
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
عـناوين الصحف الرياضية .. لـ يـوم الاربعاء 25 سبتمبر 2013
صـحـيـفــــة الاسـيــــــــــــاد : 

• الهلال يكسب الفرسان بسيطرة وفن وإتقان 
•كاريكا وخليفة يحرزان هدفي الأزرق والأسياد في الصدارة بجدارة
•الاكسبريس يواصل انتفاضة ويدهس الفهود وجماهير الأمل تقذف الملعب بالحجارة
•السلاطين توقف زحف الأولاد والنسور اتصطادالتماسيح والجاكومي يقتحم الملعب
•مذكرة من مجموعة شداد تخاطب الفيفا وتطالب بأبطال انتخابات الاتحاد العام
•البرير يلتقي باللجنة التأسيسية لتجمع أعلام الهلال 
•الأزرق يقدم اداء جيد في الاول ..ويتراجع في الثاني ومواصلة إهدار الفرص
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عـناوين الصحف الرياضية .. لـ يـوم الاربعاء 25 سبتمبر 2013


صـحـيـفــــة صــــدى الـمـلاعــــــب :

• الهلال يتصدر وينتظر هدية من اهلي شندي
•المريخ يسعي لاسترداد الصدارة والنمور تعلن التحدي
•الاكسبريس يفرض نفسك في عطبرة والوطني يسقط في الفاشر والنيل يتجه نحو الحصاحيصا
•الموردة وأهلي مدني في صراع النقاط ..واجتماع خطير للجنه المنظمة 
•التاج محجوب :لعبنا بقوة والهلال استحق الانتصار 
•جماهير الهلالية تخرج في مظاهرات فرح عارمة وكاريكا يخطف النجومية سوداني 
•الصدارة تختار الهلال كاريكا يفتتح براسية ..خليفة يغطي بيسارية ومهرجان أهداف ضائع 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عـناوين الصحف الرياضية .. لـ يـوم الاربعاء 25 سبتمبر 2013
صـحـيـفــــة الصــــدى :

ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﻳﺘﺮﺑﺺ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﻤﻮﺭ ﻓﻲ
ﻣﻮﻗﻌﺔ ﺫﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻮﺭﻭﺩ .. ﻭﺍﻷﺯﺭﻕ ﻳﻌﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﺮسﺎﻥ ﺑﺜﻨﺎﺋﻴﺔ
ﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮ : ﻧﻮﺍﺟﻪ ﻓﺮﻗﺔ ﻗﻮﻳﺔ ..
ﺍﻻﻛﺴﺒﺮﻳﺲ ﻳﺪﻫﺲ ﺍﻟﻔﻬﻮﺩ .. ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻼﻃﻴﻦ ﻳﺴﻘﻄﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻣﺎﻧﺪﻭﺯ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺴﺘﻘﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﻨﻤﻮﺭ
ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﺨﺘﺘﻢ ﺗﺤﻀﻴﺮﺍﺗﻪ ﺧﻠﻒ ﺍﻷﺳﻮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﻠﻘﺔ
ﺍﻟﺠﻨﺮﺍﻝ : ﻧﻮﺍﺟﻪ ﻓﺮﻗﺔ ﻣﻤﻴﺰﺓ ﻭﺳﻨﺠﺘﻬﺪ ﻟﻼﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭ
ﻓﻴﺼﻞ ﻣﻮﺳﻲ ﻭﺍﻭﻟﻴﻔﻴﻪ ﻳﻘﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻟﻠﺘﻔﻮﻕ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﻛﻠﺘﺸﻲ ﻳﺘﺄﻟﻖ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺮﺍﻥ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ
ﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮ ﻳﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻨﻤﻮﺭ
ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺃﻫﻠﻲ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ : ﻧﻌﺸﻖ ﻣﻘﺎﺭﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﺎﺭ ﻭﻫﺪﻓﻨﺎ ﺇﻟﺤﺎﻕ ﺍﻟﻬﺰﻳﻤﺔ ﺑﺎﻷﺣﻤﺮ
ﺧﻀﺮ ﺍﺑﻮﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩ : ﺍﻟﺤﻔﺎﻭﺓ ﻭﺍﻻﺳﺘﻘﺒﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺭ ﻻ ﺗﻌﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺎﻫﻞ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﻻﻋﺒﻮﺍﻻﺭﺳﻨﺎﻝ ﻳﺘﻮﻋﺪﻭﻥ ﺍﺻﺤﺎﺏ ﺍﻷﺭﺽ
ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﻗﻴﺮ ﻳﻴﺘﺪﺭﺟﻮﻥ ﺳﻴﺪ ﺍﻻﻳﺘﺎﻡ 
ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻲ : ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻊ ﻛﺎﺳﺘﻦ ﻣﺪﺭﺑﺎ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﺍﺱ ﻭﺍﻟﻠﻴﺎﻗﺔ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﺴﺌﻮﻝ
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عـناوين الصحف الرياضية .. لـ يـوم الاربعاء 25 سبتمبر 2013



صحيفة الزعيم
# الزعيم يواجه النمور في لقاء الثار والصدارة

# كروجر يثبت تشكيلته وٱكرم يحمي العرين والنقر  يتحدى الجنرال

# المريخ يترقب قرارات لجنة المسابقات بالإتحاد

# نجوم المريخ يدعون الأنصار  وينشدون الإنتصار

# النقر : نلعب من ٱجل الظفر بالنقاط

# الأحمر يخطط للإنتصار والوصول للنقطة ٤٢
*

----------


## ابو البنات

* عـنـاويــــن الـصـحـــف الـعـالـمـيــــة :

• نيمار وميسي يقودان أوركسترا برشلونة لعزف أجمل الألحان الكروية أمام سوسييداد
• سان جيرمان يجدد لإبراهيموفيتش 3 سنوات براتب 15 مليون يورو
• فان بيرسي يغيب عن تشكيلة مانشستر يونايتد أمام ليفربول 
• سواريز المثير للجدل يعود إلى ليفربول بعد انتهاء عواقب عضة إيفانوفيتش 
• المدير الفني للميلان : قدمنا افضل اداء لنا بالرغم من الخسارة..وعلى بالوتيلي ان يصمت
• انشيلوتي يتطلع لمشاركة جاريث بيل في دربي مدريد
• تمرد اللاعبين أدى للإطاحة باولو دي كانيو مدرب سندرلاند وذلك للنهج الصارم للمدرب الايطالي والذي لم يتحمله اللاعبون
• جوتزه ربما يشارك مع بايرن في كأس المانيا امام هانوفر غدا الاربعاء
• أنشيلوتي مُعجب بأداء بنزيمة .. ويؤكد أن صافرات الاستهجان ستكون حافزا له
• كازورلا لاعب وسط أرسنال: أوزيل الأفضل .. وماتا يمر بوقت عصيب
• اتحاد اللاعبين المحترفين : وسائل الاعلام مهووسة بقطر وتتجاهل مونديال البرازيل
• تياجو سيلفا يغيب عن صفوف سان جيرمان ستة أسابيع بسبب الإصابة
• كونتي يحذر لاعبي يوفنتوس من تكرار تصرف بيرلو الذي ذهب مباشرة الى غرفة تبديل الملابس بعد تغييره خلال مباراة يوم الأحد
• دورتموند يتأهل بصعوبة للدور الثالث بكأس ألمانيا على حساب ميونيخ 1860
• تأهل فولفوسبورج وأوجسبورج وساندهايسن للدور الثالث ببطولة كأس ألمانيا
• كالو يقود ليل للفوز على إيفيان بثلاثية في الدوري الفرنسي
• كاسياس وفاران وكوينتراو ضمن قائمة ريال مدريد في مباراة إلتشي مساء اليوم
• بواتنيغ ودراكسلر يغيبان عن شالكه في كأس ألمانيا أمام دارمشتاد اليوم
• إيقاف كلوب مدرب بوروسيا دورتموند أوروبياً لمباراة واحدة بسبب سلوكه خلال المباراة مع نابولي الإيطالي الأسبوع الماضي
• إيسكو يثير تكهنات حول مولد أسطورة جديدة في ريال مدريد
• المنتخب النيجيري جاهز لخوض منافسات بطولة كأس العالم تحت 17 سنة بالإمارات
• منتخب مصر يبدأ معسكره استعدادا لمواجهة غانا في تصفيات كأس العالم
• اتحاد جدة يهدد باللجوء للفيفا بسبب جمهور الهلال وذلك لترديدهم هتافات عنصرية ضد لاعبي الاتحاد
• الصفاقسي يبدأ الدفاع عن لقبه بمواجهة قوية ضد الأفريقي في دوري تونس
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*حائط صد

صوت لوم لجماهير الزعيم

*كثيراً ماراهنا علي جماهير المريخ الوفيه التي لم تتواني يوماً في تلبية نداء الزعيم متي مادعي الداعي لذلك .ولم تزيدها هزائم المريخ إلا إلتفافاً حول معشوقها الابدي

*ولم يخيب من راهن علي هذه الجماهير العاشقه حد الجنون لزعيم الانديه السودانيه.وضُرب بها المثل كثيراً في التضحيه من اجل الكيان

*كيف لا وهي التي تحرص علي حضور المباريات منذ وقت مبكر متحديه هجير الشمس ولم تُبعدها اسعار التذاكر ولاقمع الشرطه عن محبوبها الجميل

*ولكن وللاسف الشديد خلال الفتره الماضيه ظهرت العديد من الظواهر السالبه التي لاتشبه هذه الجماهير المُحبه للكيان حد الجنون

*إذا ماوجهت اصابع الإتهام لكل الجماهير الحمراء فانني اكون قد ظلمتها.ولكن للحقيقه هنالك شُله متفلته وسط هذه الجماهير ادمنت الإساءه للاعبين والمدربين علي حد سواء

*واقرب مثال ماحدث اول امس في تمرين المريخ الختامي إستعداداً لمباراة اليوم امام اهلي شندي.عندما هتفت فئه من الجماهير في وجه المدرب كروجر مطالبه بمشاركه كلاتشي اوسونوا مما حدا بالالماني كروجر لاغلاق التمارين في وجه الجماهير

*يجب ان تعلم الجماهير ان الشأن الفني يخص مدرب الفريق فقط ولايحق لاي شخص مطالبة المدرب باشراك فلان وإبعاد علان

*ومايكل كروجر لم يكمل مع المريخ مباراته الرابعه وبكل تاكيد سيجد كلاتشي اوسونوا فرصة المشاركه.خاصه وان المدرب اقرب شخص للاعبين ويدرك جاهزيتهم الفنيه والبدنيه

*ووضع المريخ الحالي في الدوري والإستهداف الذي يجده من الجميع يتطلب من جماهير المريخ تناسي كل شي ومساندة الزعيم والتفرغ التام للتشجيع

*مع التامين التام علي ترك الامور الفنيه للجهاز الفني وعدم الضغط عليهم من اجل تهيئه الاجواء لمواصلة الإنتصارات المريخيه حتي تحقيق اللقب باذن الله

*بالاضافه لذلك تبقي ظاهره الإساءه للاعبين واسرهم من الظواهر السيئه جداً والتي تحتاج لوقفه قويه من الجميع من اجل القضاء عليها

*والغريب في الامر ان هنالك من يسئ للاعبين وفي نفس الوقت يُطالب منهم الاداء القوي والمميز.كيف يستطيع لاعب تقديم كل ماعنده وهو يسمع الإساءت تصم اذانه في حق اسرته

*هل يرضي احد من هؤلاء ان يسمع إساءات في حق والده او والدته؟مالكم كيف تحكمون هؤلاء اللاعبين بشر يتاثروا بالاجواء من حولهم

*واكاد اجزم ان معظم هذه الفئه لاتمثل جماهير نادي المريخ .لان جماهير المريخ معروفه بمساندة اللاعبين عند الهزيمه قبل الانتصار ولايمكن ان يصدر منها مثل هذه التصرفات

*ويجب علي جماهير المريخ حماية لاعبيها من هؤلاء المتفلتين حتي يُركز اللاعبين داخل الملعب ويجب إبعاد كل من يخرج عن النص من المدرجات المريخيه بالقوه

*إحزروا المندسين الذين سيفعلوا كل مافي وسعهم من اجل تعطيل قطار المريخ.ويجب إفشال كل مخططاتهم والوقوف بكل قوه خلف نجوم الزعيم

*وبالعوده لمباراة اليوم نؤكد علي صعوبتها من واقع إمتلاك نمور دار جعل لعدد كبير من النجوم اصحاب المستويات المتميزه بقيادة الحارس عبدالرحمن الدعيع ومحمد سيلا وحموده بشير وبقيه الكوكبه الشنداويه

*وبالمقابل ننتظر من اخوان سيدا والباشا مواصلة الإنتصارات والإقتراب اكثر واكثر من لقب الدوري الممتاز باذن الله تعالي

*وكل المؤشرات تتجه صوب فوز احمر امسية اليوم ولكن كرة القدم لاتعرف سوي البذل والعطاء ولاتعترف باي معطيات اخري

*وكلنا ثقه في نجوم الاحمر الوهاج من اجل حصد نقاط المباراة كامله ومواصلة الجلوس علي الصداره باذن الله تعالي

مبروك للإكسبريس العطبراوي

*التحيه نسوقها لنجوم الاهلي عطبره بقيادة نجم المريخ السابق بدرالدين قلق بعد تحقيقهم الفوز عصر امس علي الامل العطبراوي بثنائيه مقابل هدف

*وهو فوز مهم جداًً لابناء المدرب ماو خاصه وان الدوري قد دخل مراحل صعبه وحساسه تنشد فيها كل الانديه الفوز فقط

*عقب مباراة المريخ والامل الاخيره وماصاحبها من احداث وتصريحات من مسئولي الامل خاصه رئيس النادي امير خير الله والسكرتير ياسر درويش. طالبنا من المسئولين عف الامل الإهتمام بشئون الفريق وترك الهرطقات التي ظلوا يطلقونها

*ولكن الظهور الإعلامي المكثف خلال الفتره السابقه يبدو انه قد اعجب امير خير الله و(درويش الامل)وتناسوا مسئولياتهم نحو الامل لياتي السقوط المدوي بالامس امام الاهلي عطبره

*وماحدث وظل يحدث للامل عطبره يؤكد صدق حديثنا عن معاناة الامل الكبيره من الناحية الإداريه بعد ان شاهدنا العقليه الإداريه وطريقة التفكير ممثله في الثنائي اميرخيرالله وياسر درويش

*وسيتواصل سقوط الامل عطبره في مقبل الجولات طالما ان اعضاء إدارته تركوا مهامهم الاساسيه وإنجرفوا خلف إعلام الضلال الازرق

*وبمناسبه الإعلام الازرق نتابع بكل دقه اساليبهم الرخيصه التي ظلوا يتبعونها من اجل تحقيق الفوز علي اندية الدوري الممتاز

*وهاهو الإعلام الازرق يروج لإكتمال الإتفاق مع لاعب هلال كادوقلي وليد علاء الدين وفي نفس الوقت نجد ان هلال امدرمان سيواجه هلال كادوقلي في الاسبوع القادم بكادوقلي

*ومثل هذه الاخبار يُراد بها التاثير علي اداء وليد علاء الدين من خلال هذه المباراة المرتقبه وهي لعبة مكشوفه ادمن الإعلام الازرق الخوض فيها كل عام

*ووليد علاء الدين لن يوقع للهلال إلا في حالة رفض المريخ له.وهو اقرب للزعيم من (حبل الوريد)وصراعات التسجيلات دائماً ماتكون لمصلحة الزعيم والشواهد كثيره

*وفي الختام اكرر التهاني مره اخره للاكسبريس العطبراوي علي هذا الفوز المستحق.ونتمني مزيداً من التقدم لهذا النادي المحترم من (كل النواحي).

اخر الكلام

اهلاويه احبكم







*

----------


## الحوشابي

*كل الشكر للرائعين أبوالبنات و محمد النادر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					

صحيفة المنبر اخبار واعمدة الاربعاء 25 سبتمبر

السلام عليكم وعوداً دون انقطاع بأذن الله






حمدلله على السلامة الحبيب ودالنادر
عودا حميدا ياحبيب
وتسلم على الروعة والابداع المعتادة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وشكرا حبيبنا المبدع دوما ابو البنات على الاضافات

*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*حمدا لله على السلامة الحبيب محمد النادر ومشكور على الجهد مع خالص الشكر للحبيب ابو البنات تسلمو يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى


الزعيم يتربص بالنمور في موقعة ذات الورود ..والأزرق يعبر الفرسان بثنائية
كروجر : نواجه فرقة قوية ..الاكسبريس يدهس الفهود ..والسلاطين يسقطون الكوماندوز
المريخ يستقبل النمور
الأحمر يختتم تحضيراته خلف الأسوار المغلقة
الجنرال : نواجه فرقة مميزة. وسنجتهد للانتصار
فيصل موسي واوليفيه يقودان الأحمر للتفوق في تدريب المريخ
كلتشي يتألق في مران الأحمر
كروجر يطالب لاعبي الأحمر بالفوز على النمور
العجب وجندي وابو حشيش وحاتم يقدمون الورود للنمور
ابراهومة : لاب من الانتصار على النمور ولانفكر في الثار
الكوكي : التعاقد مع كاستن مدربا للياقة والحراس قرار غير مسؤول
رئيس أهلي شندي : نعشق مقارعة الكبار وهدفنا إلحاق الهزيمة بالأحمر
خضر ابوالسعود : الحفاوة والاستقبال الحار لا تعني التساهل مع المريخ
لاعبوالارسنال يتوعدون اصحاب الأرض
القراقير يستدرجون سيد الايتام
الاكسبريس يدهس الفهود
استقالة مدرب الامل
ديفي يقود السلاطين الى الفوز على الكوماندوز
اتحاد مدني وهلال كادوقلي يتعادلان
النسور تتغلب على التماسيح
اللجنة المنظمة تناقش احداث عطبرة وملف التخريب راليوم
الهلال يكسب الفرسان بثنائية
ابو شامة ارضية الملعب
التاج محجوب راض عن الاداء
لاعبو الازرق يخضعون للراحة اليوم
الجنرال يطالب نجوم الاحمر باحترام النمور .. الالماني يدفع بتشكيلة الامل امام الاهلي شندي وعلاء الدين يوسف ضمن خيارات كروجر .. استخدام اسلحة الهجوم منذ البداية ومحاصرة الضيوف واستغلال الهفوات ابرز تعليمات المدير الفني للمريخ
اللاعبون يقبلون تحدي النمور وكلتشي ينتظر واوليفيه يتاهب ورمضان عجب يسعى الى الاستمرار في احراز الاهداف
مدرب المريخ السابق  يتحدث مكنم تونس .. الكوكي : التعاقد مع كاستن للاشراف على اللياقة والحراس قرار غير مسؤول ولايشبه ناديا كبيرا .. سعيد بتالق اوليفيه وغاندي ونجاحهما مع الفرقة الحمراء يحسب لي ويؤكد حرصي على دعم المريخ بعناصر مميزة .. تغييرات كروجر تاتي في توقيت غير مناسب وتحويل رمضان الى الهجوم وباسكال الى الوسط والطاهر الحاج الى وظيفة الظهير الايمن يقود الى نتائج سلبية.. تلقيت عرضا من المنتخب التونسي ورفضته وادارة اهلي شندي لاتمنح اللاعبين حوافز خاصة في مباريات القمة
التوقعات ممنوعة في مواجهة الليلة .. فاروق جبرة : اذا اراد المريخ الفوز على الارسنال عليه اشراك الاساسين والابتعاد عن التوليف .. الاحمر في وضعية صعبة واللقاء لايقبل انصاف الحلول والحظوظ متساوية والاهلي لن يفوت الفرصة اذا ارتكب اصحاب الارض اخطاء 
ماو : خسارة اهلي شندي لاتعني شيئا والنمور لن تتاثر حال الخسارة وهزيمة المريخ تعصف بكل شئ .. ارشح الفرقة الحمراء بنسبة 75% اسلوب النقر واضح وكروجر سيستخدم اسلحة الهجوم الشامل

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم
 

الزعيم يواجه نمور دار جعل في لقاء الثار والصدارة
كروجر يثبت تشكيلته .. اكرم يحمي العرين والنقر يتحدى الجنرال
المريخ يترقب قرارات لجنة المسابقات بالاتحاد .. الاهلي يكسب ديربي عطبرة والسلاطين تعطل الاولاد
كروجر يدفع بتشكيلة الامل امام الارسنال
المريخ يستضيف اهلي شندي في مواجهة ثارية
المدير الفني للاهلي يتحدى الالماني .. النقر : (لو الخندقة بتجيب لي الفوز مرحب بيها)
فيما ينتظر المريخ القرارات .. لجنة المسابقات تعقد اخطر اجتماعاتها اليوم
الحضري يقابل الطبيب غدا ويعود للخرطوم الجمعة
في الممتاز امس .. الاهلي يظفر بديربي عطبرة والسلاطين تعطل الخرطوم الوطني
في  الثامنة مساء بالقلعة الحمراء .. المريخ ينشد الفوز والثار امام نمور دار  جعل .. الاحمر يخطط للانتصار والوصول للنقطة 42 والنمور تسعى لمهاجمة اصحاب  الارض
اكرم يعود بعد غيبة لحماية البوابة الحمراء .. كلتشي يامل في المشاركة امام الارسنال .. وحسن كمال خارج حسابات الالماني
الزعيم  تنقل اخر الاجواء في القلعة الحمراء قبل لقاء اليوم .. الجهاز الفني يضع  اللمسات الاخيرة بحصة تدريبية مغلقة .. انضباط في المعسكر الاحمر وتوجيهات  مشددة للجنرال والبلدوزر ضمن الخيارات .. غاندي يناشد واكرم يطالب الانصار  بالمساندة والجماهير تهتف الثار الثار يا ابطال
انضباط والتزام في المعسكر الاحمر ومحمد موسى يدخل ضمن خيارات الجنرال

*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكورين يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مشكور يا زعيم على النشاط الصباحي وسلامة كمبيوترك
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					

رئيس أهلي الخرطوم: جادون في التفوق على الأزرق 


ذكر خالد هارون رئيس مجلس إدارة أهلي الخرطوم أن الفرسان جادون في التفوق على الأزرق في مباراة اليوم واعتبر أن المباراة مهمة وأشار إلى أن فريقه في حاجة للفوز وذكر أن الأهلي خسر أمام أهلي شندي وتعادل أمام هلال كادوقلي وعليه التعويض في مقابلة الليلة وقال: رغم صعوبة المهمة لكننا نراهن على اللاعبين ونرى أنهم قادرون على إلحاق الهزيمة بالهلال.



حمد لله علي السلامة  الاخ الكريم محمد سعداء بالحضور ومواصلة الابداع وهذا لايمنع من لفت نظركم بتحديث الاخبار لتكتمل الروعة  الخبر بعاليه كان بالامس تقبل احترامنا


*

----------

